#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Kann Oberschenkelmuskel nach Knie-OP nicht anspannen >

## AWickert

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem und ich weiß nicht, ob es normal ist oder nicht... 
Also am 4.Januar habe ich mir beim Hallenfussball während einer Drehbewegung das Knie verdreht... Also es hat 2 mal Ratsch im Knie gemacht...
Mir wurde gesagt, dass da die Kniescheibe rausgeprungen und wieder reingegangen ist... Naja, an dem Tag ging es noch mit den Schmerzen und konnte leicht humpelnd laufen. Aber die Nacht war eine Qual und ich bin ins Krankenhaus gegangen... 
Dort haben sie das Knie untersucht und geröncht. Dann wurde ein MRT-Terminvereinbart.
Nach dem MRT kamm der Befunde: Abriss des Retinakulum im linken Knie.
Dieses wurde 15. Januar unter Vollnarkose "behoben". Also die Sehne wurde mit 2 Fixnähten wieder geflickt...
Jetzt muss ich erstmal eine Medicom-Jeans-Schiene tragen. Unter Vollstreckung des Beines darf ich es voll belasten und in der Krankengymnastik bis zu 60° beugen...
Soll jeden Tag Schmerztabletten nehmen und so eine Spritze gegen Thrombose... 
Soweit die Details - wenn noch welche Fehlen, sagt bescheid... 
Ok, die ersten Tage lag ich fast nur auf der Couch und habe Knie hochgelegt.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich mein *Oberschenkelmuskel nicht anspannen* kann. Irgendwie komisch...
Dann bin ich am 19. Januar nochmal ins Krankenhaus. Dort haben sie gemeint, dass durch die Operation nichts dagegen spricht, also wurden keine Nerven und Muskeln verletzt... Sie hat mir dann Krankengymnastik verschrieben, die ich bis heute 3 mal besucht habe. 
Gestern, also den 22.Januar war ich bei Nachuntersuchung beim Orthopäden und hat gemeint, dass Knie noch sehr geschwollen ist. Aber das beugen klappt schon recht gut. Auch ihn habe ich das mit dem Oberschenkelmuskel gesagt, und auch er meinte, es muss funktionieren.. Das es nicht an der Operation liegt... 
Na Toll?!?
Er hat gemeint, es liegt an der psyche - also ist Kopfsache.. Mmh.. ist das möglich?? 
SO, bin ja nun schon dreimal in Krankengymnastik gewesen... Also ich kann das *Knie irgendiwe net so richtig durchdrücken*, wie das recht, und wie gesagt den Oberschenkelmuskel nicht anspannen...
Ich versuche mit voller Energie das Knie durchzudrpcken und anzuspannen, aber es passiert irgendwie nichts :-(
Deswegen kann ich auch logischerweise das Knie im Liegen nicht anheben... 
Wenn ich es mache, merke ich ein ziehen im Knie... 
So, ich hoffe mir kann jemand sagen, was da los ist, ob es normal ist oder wie man das am besten wieder hinkriegt :Huh?: 
Vielleicht hat auch schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht :Huh?: 
Habe keine Ahnung, ob Krankengymnastik das einzige Mittel ist? 
Der Orthopäde hat mich auch bis zum 26.Februar krank geschrieben, das sind noch 5 Wochen... Das kann ich nicht machen!!!
Ich weiß, das ich solange die Schiene 6 Wochen tragen muss, aber sitze im Büro, und möchte net solange krank sein...
Aber ich muss erstmal das Problem beseitigen, dann schaue ich weiter... 
Ich hoffe auf Antworten und schonmal DANKE!!!

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Herr Wickert, 
zur Beruhigung: Streckdefizite sind nach Knie Ops nicht sehr selten und in den meisten Fällen reparabel. Immerhin waren Bänder gerissen, die fixiert wurden und nun einheilen müssen. Das braucht seine Zeit. Es ist immerhin eine neue statische Situation für das Gelenkspiel, das muß sich alles erst mal einpegeln. Die Krankengymnastik ist jetzt ganz wichtig! Nur so wirst du schnell wieder fit. 
Die Schwellung behindert die Beweglichkeit ebenfalls. Die Kniescheibe, die Muskeln und Sehnen stehen jetzt unter erhöhter Spannung. Da hilft nur Hochlegen, Kühlen, Abwarten. Du kannst den Orthopäden nach Lymphdrainagen fragen. Sie fördern das Abschwellen ebenfalls. Eine deutliche Besserung spürt man aber erst nach 2-3 Wochen. 
Ich lese nichts über Muskelfaserrisse und/oder Blutergüsse. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass im MRT nichts in der Richtung festgestellt wurde. 
Deine Frage zur Arbeitsfähigkeit ist nachvollziehbar. Wir können dir aber nicht darauf antworten. Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Sprich bitte deinen Orthopäden darauf an. Er kann gut einschätzen, ob du für den Bürodienst schon belastbar genug bist. Immerhin ist Büro nicht so belastend wie der Bau. 
Hast du noch Fragen? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## AWickert

Hallo, 
also danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort...
Ja, also waren ja keine Bänder sondern ein Sehne gerissen... Also Innenand, Kreuzband, Meniskus ist in Ordnung gewesen... 
Aber warum sagen die Ärzte es müsse funktionieren :Huh?: 
Alle erwarten, dass es ohne probleme geht... 
Das durch die Schwellung und die Operation das Knie nict so sehr zu beugen geht, ist mir klar - aber das scheint so in Ordnung, wie es ist... 
Aber halt das Muskel anspannn...
In der Schiene das Bein anheben geht unter Schmerzen bzw. Druck im Bein. Aber das funktioniert nur, weil die Schiene das bein halbwegs gerade hält und nur wenige Grad gebeugt ist... Aber wie gesagt auch Knie durchdrücken funktioniert nicht...

----------


## Christiane

> Ja, also waren ja keine Bänder sondern ein Sehne gerissen...

 Oh ich hatte einen Schusselfehler beim Schreiben. Die Sehne meinte ich doch. 
Die Schmerzen und der Druck im Knie sind in diesem Zeitrahmen noch normal. Die Streckhemmung deutet auf eine Instabilität des Kniestreckers hin. In seiner Sehne liegt die Kniescheibe. Da sie aus der Knochenführung des Gelenkes herausgerutscht ist, wird die Sehne überdehnt. Es dauert einige Zeit, bis sich die umliegenden Strukturen wieder neu organisiert haben. Es ist natürlich nervig, aber du wirst dich noch etwas gedulden müssen. Es ist eher selten, daß vorhandene Bewegungseinschränkungen bestehen bleiben.  
Fühlt sich eigentlich ein Bereich des Beines taub an? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## AWickert

Hallo, 
also ich hoffe mal nicht das Bewegungseinschränkungen bestehen bleiben...
Naja, wie der Arzt gesagt hat, ist Krankengymnastik erstmal wichtigste... 
Also taub fühlt sich nichts an... Haben sie bei mir auch schon getestet. Deswegen meinten ja die Ärzte, dass es mi den Nerven nichts zu tun hat. 
Lg Andreas

----------


## Christiane

Keine Nervenschädigung? Das ist doch schön. Dann besteht ja noch Anlass zur Hoffnung.

----------


## wele

Hallo Herr Wickert, 
ich hatte letzte Woche eine Knie-OP und habe jetzt exakt die selben Symptome wie sie.
Wie lange hat es bei ihnen gedauert bis sie den Muskel wieder anspannen konnten?  
Es ist ein sehr erschreckendes Gefühl das gestreckte Bein mit Schiene nicht heben zu können. 
Jetzt schon Vielen Dank für die Antwort
LG Lucas

----------


## irgendjemand

Hallo, 
ja, ich weiß, der Thread ist schon etwas angestaubt. Aber vielleicht hilft es jemandem, der hier durch eine Suche landet: 
Ich hatte nach vorderer Kreuzbandersatz-OP im Knie das gleiche Problem. Ich konnte im Liegen das linke Bein problemlos hochheben, das rechte, operierte Bein jedoch überhaupt nicht. Ich habe mir alle möglichen Gedanken gemacht mir verletzten Nerven, Sehnen, Muskeln, etc. Auch nach zwei Tagen konnte ich das Rechte Bein nur mit Hilfe des Linken auch nur leicht von der Matratze abheben. Sehr beunruhigend. 
Und dann passierte etwas eigenartiges. Während ich telefonierte (und daher sehr abgelenkt war) rutschte das Kissen, das neben dem Bein lag zur Seite aus dem Bett und ich habe völlig unbewußt das operierte Bein angehoben
und etwas zur Seite gelegt! Das ist mir immerhin aufgefallen. Ich war völlig perplex als mir klarwurde, dass ich gerade dabei zugesehen hatte, wie meine Bein eine Bewegung machte, die vorher völlig unmöglich war.
Als ich es dann bewusst versucht habe, ging es erst wieder nicht. Mit äußerster Konzentration und Anstrengung gelang es mir dann aber, das Bein ohne weitere Hilfe anzuheben. Das dann noch ein paar Mal gemacht und es wurde immer einfacher. 
Das hatte tatsächlich absolut nichts mit organischen Problemen zu tun. Es war wirklich eine reine Kopfsache. Irgendwie hat sich mein Unterbewusstsein geweigert, das Bein anzuheben und auch nachdem mir das klar war hat es noch intensiv dagegengearbeitet. 
Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es bei jedem so ist. 
Wie man aus so einer Blockade am besten rauskommt, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Bei mir war es letztendlich die Erkenntnis, dass es gehen muss und dann eine intensive Konzentration auf die Aufgabe, das Bein hochzuheben. 
Viel Erfolg,
  MW

----------

